# KAYak Wars



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Sign up is this FRI ! Believe it or not our team came 
In 47th place for the first time fishing it ! 
Bob's team came in 20th and Sean from down south area
came in 10th place. Great job guys 
So who's in this year


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Where you seeing it's this Friday? I've not seen official date yet.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

What and where is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Wish they were to keep the site up the whole time but a quick run down of Kayak Wars is this.......it's a online kayak fishing tournament that runs from Feb 1 - Dec 14. You get into (or form) a team of 3-5 people and your team competes against other teams within your region and country. It's not easy to get into first, at least for the North East region (which Ohio is for some reason), almost forget about that, I do it more for fun and consider it an accomplishment to be in the top 30 since the NE region is one of the biggest regions. It's multi-species and each species gotta be a certain length and each qualifying fish is certain amount of points (example: Largemouth Bass gotta be 16in. Each qualifying bass is 10 points each. BUT, you can only submit certain number of largemouth a month). Once they have the site up, you can get a better idea. http://kayakwars.com/

My only issue is they don't enforce the rules well and don't respond well to questions and issues. It might cost $15 this year which I'm "fine" with but any more than that will steer me away. 

And that Jan 16th date was for Kayak Wars 2013 (I just saw it on the FB page) unless you are seeing that date somewhere else, Stuhly


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I seen the date on there site before it closed up for 
Opening day for sign ups !! Jan 16th. After that it will be $15
To sign up !


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Well put Fisherman


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Who all from the local NEO area are in this?


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Stuhly said:


> I seen the date on there site before it closed up for
> Opening day for sign ups !! Jan 16th. After that it will be $15
> To sign up !


Cool. It makes sense, it was around this time last year.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I know of 6 guys in this area ! 4 of them are on 
My team. EXTREME NATIVE WARRIORS


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Free day was one hour. . I like the changes to the region. I'm sure next year will be all pay.


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

I have three guys signing up with me for kayak wars 
If anyone needs a spot on a team we're open to one more guy


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Your pms are full lol.


----------



## birdman5353 (Feb 5, 2015)

Plastic navy


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Anyone else having trouble signing in to kayak wars


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

They have sign in disabled right now for some strange, stupid reason. Hopefully it's up by next weekend. 

If you are wondering if your registration went through, do a web search for "kayak wars registered anglers" for a direct link.


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Is that what it is? 
That's odd


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Who all is participating in kayak wars this year? I did last year but didn't get out as much as I wanted to. 

I was wondering if anyone here used an iphone to submit pictures. I use a waterproof digital camera which worked just fine. The reason I ask this is because my teammate uses his iphone and had trouble with it last year. I know you have to get the pictures onto a computer, but if anyone here had succes using an iphone who could help out, that would be great


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

What is it how would I sign up?


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Online kayak fishing tournament. You post pictures of fish in the yak on a measuring board and get points, pretty fun. You need a team of 3-5 people. Sign up at www.kayakwars.com, it costs $15


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

That sounds like fun. 

Iphone to a computer isn't an issue, you could even just email yourself the photo's


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

There's an app I found that instantly puts the dates and times on your photo. Works great. That should make it even easier and u don't have to mess with the computer. I haven't signed up yet but plan to give it a try.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

canoe carp killer said:


> There's an app I found that instantly puts the dates and times on your photo. Works great. That should make it even easier and u don't have to mess with the computer. I haven't signed up yet but plan to give it a try.


I know with the iPhone, you don't have to do any of that, iPhone pics already have the needed data on the picture for KW to accept. Should be the same way with any camera phone. For iPhone though, you have to email the picture yourself and submit it on a computer, it's a security thing with Apple to my understanding. 

You can test your pictures here: http://kayakwars.com/tutorial.php


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Anyone have a spot on there team?


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

mcoppel said:


> Anyone have a spot on there team?



Sure do 
Pm me


----------

